# Warners Safe Animal Cure



## andy volkerts (Sep 24, 2016)

Warners Safe Animal Cure I obtained from the FOHBC Expo & convention held here in Sacramento last month.........Andy


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 25, 2016)

Very cool.  I picked up one of the American examples not long ago as well.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 25, 2016)

Is it embossed "animal cure"?  I only see "Warner's Safe Cure."


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 25, 2016)

That's it Harry, only Safe cure, I believe its called the Animal Cure by Warners collectors because of its very large size compared to a regular sized Warners bottle. There is a ounce size of these bottles which is almost twice as much as the reg Warners. I am not sure of what the ounces are for an Animal Cure. There is a Warners site that gives the sizes but I am not savvy enough to provide a link to it. But type warners blog into google and it comes up..........Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 25, 2016)

Plus there may have been an animal med in them, I have never seen a paper label for this bottle, but I bet someone has one, probably the writer of the warners blog, they were the people I bought mine from at the Expo..........Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 25, 2016)

They are Mike And Kathy Craig, who are descendants of the Dr Craig who was the maker of the Craigs Kidney & Liver cure bottles, forerunner of the  Warners Co. The Craigs were  bought out in the last century, by H. H.  Warner of Warners safe cure fame. His safe cure was the same concoction that supposedly cured him from Dr. Craig. It is a fascinating history of what is the biggest of the quack medicine stories.............Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 25, 2016)

nhpharm said:


> Very cool.  I picked up one of the American examples not long ago as well.



Nhpharm. Mine is embossed with Rochester, as I assume yours is also. I believe some of them are from London, Melbourne, and Ontario, I don't know if there are any from Pressburg or some of the more rarer cities.........Andy


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 25, 2016)

Andy . . .
If your Warner's bottle is of an unusual size, can't you give us some dimensions?  If not volume, what is the height of your Safe Cure?

I have a few common Warner's Safe bottles, and I think the usual sizes are pint and half-pint.
​


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 26, 2016)

Harry Pristis said:


> Andy . . .
> If your Warner's bottle is of an unusual size, can't you give us some dimensions?  If not volume, what is the height of your Safe Cure?
> 
> I have a few common Warner's Safe bottles, and I think the usual sizes are pint and half-pint.
> View attachment 175129​



Harry, my Animal Cure is 11 inches tall and 4 1/2 inches wide and about two and a half pints, judging from my pint size Rheumatic cure bottle


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 26, 2016)

Andy,

Yours looks like it is embossed London in the photos?  Mine is the 3-cities version, which I have been told is the American version.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 26, 2016)

nhpharm said:


> Andy,
> 
> Yours looks like it is embossed London in the photos?  Mine is the 3-cities version, which I have been told is the American version.




The typical American Warner's bottle is the ROCHESTER version.  Andy says his jumbo version is a ROCHESTER bottle in post #7.


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 26, 2016)

Geez !! Sorry !! Harry, NHpharm, brain fart here I dunno why I typed in Rochester, IT IS LONDON I am really not up to snuff sometimes. I don't know if there even is a Rochester variant..........Andy.


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 26, 2016)

Andy,

I know the feeling for sure!  There is no "Rochester" version of the Mammoth cure that I am aware of.  Just the London version and the three-cities version.  These don't follow the same pattern as the smaller Warner's bottles.  They are just great and impressive bottles!


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 26, 2016)

And I believe your Term Mammoth cure, is the better descriptor of these variants. I don't think animals had anything to do with these bottles.........And they are indeed Impressive pieces of the glassblowers art!!!.......Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 28, 2016)

I just went to the Warner's blog, and these bottles are called Mammoth cures. and they contain 40 ounces of product. Valued at 2,000.00 plus dollars, according to the blog........Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 28, 2016)

nhpharm said:


> Andy,
> 
> Yours looks like it is embossed London in the photos?  Mine is the 3-cities version, which I have been told is the American version.



nhpharm. Yours is also listed on the Warners blog, and lo and behold your example is shown with a label, and guess what??? it IS AN ANIMAL CURE, says so right on the label, and with contents is valued at $8,000.00 plus, so I guess maybe mine may have been an animal cure also.......way cool history.........Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 28, 2016)

nhpharm said:


> Andy,
> 
> Yours looks like it is embossed London in the photos?  Mine is the 3-cities version, which I have been told is the American version.


On the warners blog the 3 cities mentioned on the bottles are London, Ontario & Rochester......So yours should be the American version.............Andy


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 28, 2016)

Three cities? I think that London is a city in the Province of Ontario.  That would be two cities, and probably the Canadian version of the bottle.


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 28, 2016)

Harry,

The 3-Cities Animal or Mammoth cure bottle is embossed "London, Eng./Toronto, Can./Rochester, N.Y., U.S.A."  The reason it is called the "American" version is because there are two labeled examples and they both are clearly from the Rochester, N.Y. branch.


----------

